# 25er Nachtraid <Corvus> [3/8 HC] rekrutiert!



## Soupinamug (3. Mai 2011)

Corvus ist eine 25er Nachtraidgilde auf dem Realm Onyxia, Fraktion Horde. Gegründet wurde Corvus am 10.09.2007 und darf sich seit jeher als eine der erfolgreichsten Nachtraidgilden Europas bezeichnen.

Unser Ziel ist es jedem erfolgsorientierten Spieler, der einen 25er Raid mit nächtlichen Raidzeiten sucht, eine Anlaufstelle zu bieten.

*Wir suchen derzeit Spieler fast aller Klassen und Specs! Mehr Informationen auf www.nachtraid.guildlaunch.com.*

*Unsere Raidtage, jeweils 23:45 - 03:00 Uhr:*
- Mittwoch
- Donnerstag
- Sonntag
- Montag

*Was wir bieten:*
- erfolgreiche 25er Nachtraids
- erfahrene, motivierte und zuverlässige Gilden- und Raidleitung
- angenehmes Gilden- und Raidklima
- schnelle und unkomplizierte Integration von Neuzugängen
- faire Raidplatz- und Lootvergabe (EPGP)

*Was wir erwarten:*
- Motivation langfristig erfolgsorientiert zu raiden
- solides Klassen- und Spielverständnis
- mindestens 75% Raidbeteiligung (3 von 4 Tage)
- Kritik- und Lernfähigkeit
- soziale Kompetenz

Wenn du glaubst, dass wir die richtigen für dich sind und du der/die richtige für uns, dann BEWIRB DICH JETZT!

MfG
Corvus Gildenleitung


----------



## Soupinamug (8. Mai 2011)

Push


----------



## Soupinamug (17. Mai 2011)

Push


----------



## Soupinamug (26. Mai 2011)

Push


----------



## Soupinamug (1. Juni 2011)

Push


----------



## Soupinamug (15. Juni 2011)

Push


----------



## Soupinamug (20. Juni 2011)

Push


----------



## Soupinamug (27. Juni 2011)

Push


----------



## Soupinamug (6. Juli 2011)

Push


----------



## Soupinamug (16. Juli 2011)

Push


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde dich Bitten, die Push-Regeln (2x in 14 Tagen) zu beachten.

Danke.


----------



## Soupinamug (2. August 2011)

Push


----------



## Soupinamug (10. August 2011)

push


----------



## Soupinamug (19. August 2011)

push


----------



## Soupinamug (15. Januar 2012)

Push


----------



## Soupinamug (22. Januar 2012)

Push


----------



## Soupinamug (28. Januar 2012)

Push


----------



## Soupinamug (4. Februar 2012)

Pus


----------



## Soupinamug (11. Februar 2012)

Push


----------



## Soupinamug (18. Februar 2012)

Push


----------



## Soupinamug (25. Februar 2012)

Push


----------



## Soupinamug (4. März 2012)

Push


----------



## Soupinamug (15. März 2012)

Push


----------

